# Any oil sightings of Ga. coast?



## blong (May 21, 2010)

Just wondering, heard it had reached the south pass at Venice, La and some tarballs at Waveland, Ms.


----------



## pottydoc (May 21, 2010)

Venice is a long way from Ga. I don't think they got much to worry about.


----------



## Swamprat (May 21, 2010)

They say it might hit the loop current but the areas that might have problems with that is off the Keys and Cuba.


----------



## PaulD (May 21, 2010)

Its all over the gulf coast of Ga!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2010)

PaulD said:


> Its all over the gulf coast of Ga!


----------



## PaulD (May 21, 2010)

Somewhere in Mississippi a Geography teacher is now crying.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2010)

PaulD said:


> Somewhere in Mississippi a Geography teacher is now crying.



I can just hear her now...  Dangit Blong!!


----------



## Milkman (May 21, 2010)




----------



## bearpugh (May 21, 2010)

lol, we've been watching tanner beach in carrollton real close.


----------



## Buck (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Dustin Pate (May 22, 2010)

bearpugh said:


> lol, we've been watching tanner beach in carrollton real close.



Better not watch it too close. You can't undo what you see out there and it can scar you for life. lol


----------



## Paymaster (May 22, 2010)




----------



## bearpugh (May 22, 2010)

Dustin Pate said:


> Better not watch it too close. You can't undo what you see out there and it can scar you for life. lol



i hear ya. nothing like a bunch of 50 plus housewives in their thongs.  eeewww!


----------



## pfharris1965 (May 22, 2010)

*...*

Who cares anyhow?  I mean come on...everyone here is a Repukican right...they only stand to get richer when the oil companies use this as an excuse to jack up the price of gas...LOL


----------



## mauser64 (May 23, 2010)

Better watch the news a little more carefully. Predictions are that the southeast coast is in an area that may see it. Currents flowing down and around the southern tip of florida are able to carry it this far. I HOPE that is what the poster is referring to.


----------



## 66 POJ (May 23, 2010)

Its made its way to Juliette. Seen some washing up on the beach!


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 23, 2010)

pfharris1965 said:


> Who cares anyhow?  I mean come on...everyone here is a Repukican right



No.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 23, 2010)

PaulD said:


> Somewhere in Mississippi a Geography teacher is now crying.



Gotta be a Jayrey Clowa joke in there somewhere.


----------



## pottydoc (May 23, 2010)

mauser64 said:


> Better watch the news a little more carefully. Predictions are that the southeast coast is in an area that may see it. Currents flowing down and around the southern tip of florida are able to carry it this far. I HOPE that is what the poster is referring to.



You got a link to that? I'm not bashing, but I'm following what's going on with it real close since it already involves one of my best friends (he's a cap in Venice), and has the potential to influence the livelyhood of several more proffesional Caps that are also very close friends in the SE Fl area. I haven't seen anything that suggested any problems much north of Palm Beach/Martin county, much less in Ga. The Gulf stream moves offshore in a hurry North of there, it'll be carried waaaay offshore. Most of the stuff that's not gloom and doom reports grandstanding are saying that the Keys and S Fl probably won't see any more than tarballs at the most. I'm not lessening the damage at all, but I don't believe Ga has anything to worry about.


----------



## G Duck (May 24, 2010)

If it keeps pumping like it has, and I dont see a fix in sight, there will be no way to keep it out of the stream up the east coast.  Hence the name "Gulf Stream"


----------



## pottydoc (May 25, 2010)

G Duck said:


> If it keeps pumping like it has, and I dont see a fix in sight, there will be no way to keep it out of the stream up the east coast.  Hence the name "Gulf Stream"



You do realize that past Stuart Fl, the Gulf Stream is waaaaay offshore, right?


----------



## G Duck (May 25, 2010)

pottydoc said:


> You do realize that past Stuart Fl, the Gulf Stream is waaaaay offshore, right?



No, I have lived on the coast all my life, and I never realized that........................................And people fish where?


----------



## pottydoc (May 25, 2010)

G Duck said:


> No, I have lived on the coast all my life, and I never realized that........................................And people fish where?



I'm not going to start an arguement here, but, no one unless it's some local Ga paper, is predicting any kind of effect to any coast line east of SE Fl. Nor have I read or heard anything about any effect to the fishing offshore past the same area. The only thing I have seen is a few references to possible tar balls.  Most of the reports now are saying that even if the Keys and S/SE Fl gets oil it will be mainly tar balls. While that's not a good thing in it self, it's way better than what's happining to the coasts of La, Miss, and Alabama now. I'm not thying to diminsh the possible damage anywhere, but folks in Ga just do not have anything to worry about from the spill.


----------



## G Duck (May 25, 2010)

I dont think Ga. will have any economic impact if the oil gets here. I am just saying that it is has a remote chance of getting in the Atlantic. If it does, what I have read (not from newspapers) is that it would be in the form of a light sheen or small tarballs. I do realize that it would not reach the beaches and marsh. The Economic impact is evident even in places that have not seen the oil yet, like tourist cancelling reservations etc.  We have gone to Morgan city many times in the past years to duck hunt, I cant imagine what it is like there now.


----------



## pottydoc (May 25, 2010)

G Duck said:


> I dont think Ga. will have any economic impact if the oil gets here. I am just saying that it is has a remote chance of getting in the Atlantic. If it does, what I have read (not from newspapers) is that it would be in the form of a light sheen or small tarballs. I do realize that it would not reach the beaches and marsh. The Economic impact is evident even in places that have not seen the oil yet, like tourist cancelling reservations etc.  We have gone to Morgan city many times in the past years to duck hunt, I cant imagine what it is like there now.



One of my best friends in a charter cap in Venice. Capt. Mike Ellis, Relentess on this forum. Also Capt Eddie (Spectacular). I know Mike has had every charter through mid July cancel. I'm sure the other guys there are the same. BP is telling them they're going to compensate them for any loss, but we'll see how that goes. No doubt La, Miss, and Al are going to be majorly effected.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 26, 2010)

pottydoc said:


> One of my best friends in a charter cap in Venice. Capt. Mike Ellis, Relentess on this forum. Also Capt Eddie (Spectacular). I know Mike has had every charter through mid July cancel. I'm sure the other guys there are the same. BP is telling them they're going to compensate them for any loss, but we'll see how that goes. No doubt La, Miss, and Al are going to be majorly effected.



I hope they do what they say for all the guides who are losing everything they have... If not, I would imagine there will be a nasty lawsuit to get their compensation.... There would be here, I can tell ya that.

I hate it for those guides over there.... I feel for em. This is just what they needed. You don't make alot of money charter fishing anyhow, now this.... What a mess...


----------



## Bryannecker (May 29, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> I hope they do what they say for all the guides who are losing everything they have... If not, I would imagine there will be a nasty lawsuit to get their compensation.... There would be here, I can tell ya that.
> 
> I hate it for those guides over there.... I feel for em. This is just what they needed. You don't make alot of money charter fishing anyhow, now this.... What a mess...



Amen! Amen! Brother!


----------



## pottydoc (May 29, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> I hate it for those guides over there.... I feel for em. This is just what they needed. You don't make alot of money charter fishing anyhow, now this.... What a mess...



That's for dang sure. If there's ever been a job you do just because you love it, it's being a charter Capt.


----------



## Southbound (May 30, 2010)

From what i understand, this oil spill has already effected the ga coast. Shrimpers from the gulf coast have moved to the east coast. There are twice as many shrimp boats off the ga coast right now. This means twice as much bycatch, i.e. pogies and other baitfish, pelagics, and other sports fish .


----------



## Eroc33 (Jun 15, 2010)

maybe if you could get up in a fire tower off the georgia coast with a telescope you might could see it


----------



## Swordfish (Jun 16, 2010)

Iffin Palin can see Russia from her house, then they should be able to see the tarballs from GA.


----------



## Steve762us (Jun 17, 2010)

mauser64 said:


> Better watch the news a little more carefully. Predictions are that the southeast coast is in an area that may see it. Currents flowing down and around the southern tip of florida are able to carry it this far. I HOPE that is what the poster is referring to.



The news might be 'jus sayin' that, but the NOAA and FEMA bulletins are not.

http://kingston.house.gov/blog/?p=1570

http://kingston.house.gov/blog/?cat=78


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jun 17, 2010)

Think it depends on how long it takes to cap it. If its still gushing around Christmas I think alot of folks are gonna be affected. I live on the Georgia coast and nothing yet!


----------

